# Rolex With Dennison Case



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a Rolex Precision which I believe is from around 1952. I had a new strap put on today and had the back opened to take down numbers.

The case seems to be 'Made in England for Rolex' by Denison or Dennison, can't remember if it was 2 n's

I have a number on the clip on lid back with hallmark and number ALD 507124

The movement serial is 71807

Can anyone tell me more about these. Were Denison a case manufacturer then Rolex did the movement?

Pics to follow.

Thanks


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh and the lid also has 13874 inside it.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Look forward to the pics ... in the meantime here is a thread that will be useful

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=44061


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

As I understand it Wilsdorff & Davis ( founders of Rolex ) imported watch movements in the early 1900's and had them cased here in Britain by local goldsmiths. They didn't move their business to Switzerland until 1915. The Rolex trademark though was registered in 1908?

I am reliably informed that a Rolex with a Dennison case is worth more than it's Rolex signed counterpart simply because there are less of them about. My other half has a Rolex dated 1917 in a Dennison case which is worth considerably more than the same movement in a W&D or Rolex marked case.

It would appear that around the time of both world wars the import tax on precious metals was prohibitive and that is why watches were cased in Britain. Or, in the case of someone like Mappin & Webb or Tiffany, because they had the clout. Can you imagine how persuasive you would have to be now to get Rolex to supply you with a range of watches upon which you could print your own name?

If you have a genuine Rolex movement in a case signed by Dennison with good provenance, you have a piece of horological & social history.

My missus's watch:


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

Some pics


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Dennison are a Birmingham case maker and yup Rolex used them, along with 'Singer' that made their dials and 'Gay freres' that made their bracelets, they actually bought 'gay freres' the bracelet manufacturer.

Regs

Bry


----------

